# Any plumbers/builders/shower screen fitters....



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Just a quick question for hopefully the people in the know.

Just bought my first home with my fiance after years of saving!

Had a shower tonight and noticed this...

I just wondered if that hole where it meets the tile needs silicone in? Water did seem to get down there when I was in the shower. There is also no silicone along the bottom edge of the shower door as you can see. Not sure if its needed or not with the tray having the lip on.

Any help gratefully appreciated.

Ben.





































Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I reckon I'd be straight in there with the silicone! Can see no downside to using it, just make sure the gap underneath is dry first or you'll be sealing in the moisture (or it won't bond properly, one of the two).


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I say silicone it. The front edge should be fine but i doubt that lip runs all the way around behind the tiles. I know there are some the do though


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply gents. Just ordered some plumbers gold to sort it out. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi the door is sitting in the shower tray so any water that goes down the front edge is contained and will pass under the bottom of the door and back down the drain.
I would look at resealing the edge of the tile to the try in pic 3 left hand side where you have a small gap by the chrome door edge

Is it a new build ? if so get the builder back to sort it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, definetly!
I'm a Carpenter, and fit screens all the time
No offence, but the existing mastic looks terrible, get somebody who knows how and where to seal up.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Yeah, definetly!
> I'm a Carpenter, and fit screens all the time
> No offence, but the existing mastic looks terrible, get somebody who knows how and where to seal up.


Thanks mate, so in your opinion fire some into that hole and re do the bit on the bottom of the tile?


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

acake said:


> Hi the door is sitting in the shower tray so any water that goes down the front edge is contained and will pass under the bottom of the door and back down the drain.
> I would look at resealing the edge of the tile to the try in pic 3 left hand side where you have a small gap by the chrome door edge
> 
> Is it a new build ? if so get the builder back to sort it.


Thanks for the advice - it is a new build but so far they have done a shoddy job of repairs so I am wanting to do things myself or buy trades in.

I will make sure i do that tile as i was pretty sure that isnt right. I did think about the whole door edge doesnt need doing for that reason you state but was concerned about water getting around the back and just sitting there!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

BTS said:


> Thanks mate, so in your opinion fire some into that hole and re do the bit on the bottom of the tile?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> BTS said:
> ...


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> BTS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, so in your opinion fire some into that hole and re do the bit on the bottom of the tile?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> BTS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, so in your opinion fire some into that hole and re do the bit on the bottom of the tile?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

No worries mate. Really feel for you, you pay hard earned cash for a decent job and get that!
Really winds me up. Many a time we go and rectify jobs such as that. 9/10 we just rip the whole lot out and start from scratch.

I don't blame you not getting them , you'd be crazy to.

All the very best


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought I would update this....after many conversations I was told I needed to let them sort to ensure warranty would remain intact etc. So I let them have a go yesterday and I returned home to this....

What an absolute mess. Now got the task of digging out all this sealant. Have emailed the MD to showcase their work so we shall see what happens. Dont feel confident giving them my 5 page snagging list now at all!!






























Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Just to add my two pennies, the quality of work is sub standard that much is obvious. I run many projects a year and this isn't acceptable, don't give up though and don't do the work yourself as this transfers responsibility to you. This is the current quality in new-build developers though so best of luck.

What I do want to say is do not seal the inside of the shower door to the bottom of the tray, it is like this for a reason. It allows any water that gets inside the frame to drain out and if you do so it eventually the frame will rust from the inside out. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Keiron said:


> Just to add my two pennies, the quality of work is sub standard that much is obvious. I run many projects a year and this isn't acceptable, don't give up though and don't do the work yourself as this transfers responsibility to you. This is the current quality in new-build developers though so best of luck.
> 
> What I do want to say is do not seal the inside of the shower door to the bottom of the tray, it is like this for a reason. It allows any water that gets inside the frame to drain out and if you do so it eventually the frame will rust from the inside out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi Keiron,

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to remove all the sealant from inside the shower door for the reasons you stated. I was aware of it and I never asked them to do it as that part was fine before.

Not sure how anyone doing that job can look down at that and think, "yeah that looks great!". Abysmal!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

It's actually kind of easy to do yourself, get a set of silicon tools from Toolstation/Screwfix, a spray bottle with washing up liquid and check out some videos on Youtube first.

I'd never really tried it and completed my own complicated en-suite in a day and it looks good


----------

